# Poljot Buran On Ebay



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Are these any good? I love the styling, but know nothing about Russian watches. The only one I own is a Poljot Metropolitan, which has an ETA 2824-2.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350330803978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7769wt_1282


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had this version of that particular watch for a few years now...

*Buran, Poljot cal.3105 17 Jewels.*










The movement is a modified version of the Poljot cal.3133 chronograph,apart from one minor problem early on it`s been very reliable.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137: Another dent in my 'I don't like coin edges' armour...


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Does the bezel rotate smoothly, and does the crown screw down?

Any idea who it's actually made by - First Watch, Maktime, Volmax?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Draygo said:


> mach 0.0013137: Another dent in my 'I don't like coin edges' armour...


Good, coin edge & onions are way kewl unk:



clockworks said:


> Does the bezel rotate smoothly, and does the crown screw down?
> 
> Any idea who it's actually made by - First Watch, Maktime, Volmax?


The bezel does rotate smoothly, the crown isn`t screw down & I haven`t a clue who actually makes them :dntknw:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks

Think I'll get one :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

clockworks said:


> Any idea who it's actually made by - First Watch, Maktime, Volmax?


It's tricky these days. 'Buran' & 'Aviator' are Volmax brands. When Poljot sold off to Volmax & Maktime they didn't sell the 'Poljot' name - apparently, the First Moscow Watch factory is extant & presumably still own the Poljot brand..... 

And the watch in question has a lovely Molnija movement. Molnija has ceased production so this must be old stock unless someone else has taken up manufacture :dntknw:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

dapper said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea who it's actually made by - First Watch, Maktime, Volmax?
> ...


I thought that it was a Poljot 3105 - a 3133 with the chrono bits left out?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

clockworks said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > clockworks said:
> ...


Could be - the listing says 'Molnija' but I've never seen a Molnija with a date before


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

clockworks said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > clockworks said:
> ...


I`ve just had the back off my Buran & the movement does look like a the 3133 without the chrono & a lot different to the Molnija.


----------

